# What Car (UK) first drive of the 6-series



## Freaky_Monkey (Mar 7, 2003)

Here: UK What Car

"The 645 Ci is the sort of car that can put a whole country behind it in a day and leave you feeling totally fresh, or serve up real driver enjoyment on a twisting road"


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Hideous wheels in that first picture of the gallery....Egad.


----------

